# Tail size



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Are tails getting longer? 

Maybe it is just my perception, but it seems that my old mpoo's tail was shorter than my new puppy's tail. Both of them had their tails docked by the breeder/vet. Rosie's kind of curls over her back a little. It is really cute! 

Is tail length is dictated somewhere or is it is like fashion, with things coming and going out of style?

I was just wondering about everyone else?


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

At first I thought you meant the genetic length they naturally had.

As for docked tails I couldn't say. Its been rightfully banned in the UK for a while now and dogs have the tail they were born with now.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My toy poodle Sugar had a full length tail and the groomers always put a pom pom on the end of it. She waved it around and we called it her bicycle flag!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes it does seem that tail docking lengths are getting longer. It seems it used to be half off, then 1/3 off, and Vegas tail, my dog, it a whopping 10 inches long with his dock.

I think taking the transition to full tail is happening by putting longer docks on them. It will be nice to see full tails welcomed worldwide.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the good breeders or the good vets are leaving longer docks & thank you so much for doing so. I am so tired of all these short docks that still come in & there isn't much one can do. I have a few that have only 1 or 2 vertebrae & there is nothing to do with these nubs. My own dogs have short docks & though it looks good with the German Trim there isn't much one can do. I can easily fake a pom with my dogs tails if I so wished but no point really. I think that if one leaves at least 3/4 of the tail then that is good groom wise since I can do anything with them.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My little toy poodle Coco had almost no tail after docking, and everyone asked, "Where's his tail!"


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My Zoe has a long docked tail that is curved back on her back. At first i was a little apprehensive about this because I know the "preferred" tail is straight, but you know what- I actually like this tail and it is s o appropriate for her. My kids love it - "cool tail mom" we're their responses. Her docked tail is longer than jazz's, and his is a good size.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Our dogs' tails are docked way too short and it's a shame because they have such a nice tail set, too. My only hope is coat change and great big pom-pom on the end!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph has his full tail and I am so glad he does. I think it makes him look more "dog" like. I brought him to the vet and the first thing she said when she walked in was "oh my! your Poodle has a tail!" LOL, I sometimes forget that it is unusual.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

My toy has almost no tail. It's really a pain to groom.
I'm hoping my next (which I'm hoping will be a standard) will have a longer tail, at least enough to cover it's "goodies".
The good thing about no tail is no knocking things off the table when they walk by, right? LOL


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just measured Sunny's tail and it is 6" long...... much longer than Jake's was. I do think the better the breeder, the more breed standard and longer tails.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I docked our current litter's tails leaving 75%. So they are still long and gay. I love the look of the long tail on the poodle but sometimes the undocked tails have a real curl to them...and I like them held high and proud.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

rikkia said:


> At first I thought you meant the genetic length they naturally had.
> 
> As for docked tails I couldn't say. Its been rightfully banned in the UK for a while now and dogs have the tail they were born with now.


If I hadn't rescued Zoe, I would have gotten an undocked SPOO. That is just how I am. I raw feed and eat organic. I like nature the way it was intended to be. I try not to think of her tail being docked, as it really goes against my wishes. I am also not into removing the dew claws. JMHO.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> My Zoe has a long docked tail that is curved back on her back. At first i was a little apprehensive about this because I know the "preferred" tail is straight, but you know what- I actually like this tail and it is s o appropriate for her. My kids love it - "cool tail mom" we're their responses. Her docked tail is longer than jazz's, and his is a good size.


My Zoe's tail is longish and curves upwards. I love that it is pretty long!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My last spoo died at 11 years old. She had a little nubbin for a tail that was difficult to groom her entire life. When I went to get my new poodle I researched different breeders. The thing that struck me was how long the docks were. Yes, the docks are definitely longer than they were 12 years ago. When I saw puppies with these cool tails waving behind them, I thought they looked so cute!

What I read is they want the tail at the height of the head when the head is held high. If they are straight up it looks fabulous, but most tails are not straight up when that long. What we are seeing is lots of curled tails on American poodles. For years (decades really) no one bred poodles for the tails other than tail set (where it joins the back). Whether it curled or not was immaterial. They cut them off anyway. 

My poodle has a perfectly straight up tail for a good 4 inches (about where they used to be docked). Beyond that, hers goes over when she is very alert. I think it looks cute, although I know it isn't desireable. I much prefer the long dock she has with a little curl to the stubby ones they used to do. She has a great big puff on it. 

Her tail is strong and thick at the base up until those first 4 or 5 inches. It has a decrease in diameter that you can feel right about where it turns. Hers was docked with only one or two vertebra removed, really long. My dogs father had a straight tail and her mom had a curved tail. If I decide not to spay her and breed her in a few years, I would take the males tail into consideration. Others would likely do the same, so you can see that eventually we will have straight tails. 

There are some poodles with lovely long docks that are straight. My sister in laws Moyen has one of those. England has begun to get them now that tail docking is illegal there - full length straight tails, imagine! America will begin to see more of them now that tails are hardly docked at all. 

In the mean time we should all learn to appreciate a good curl! They can be very cute. If you have a poodle with a long dock that is straight, lucky you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My toy's tail is fairly short. I do like a longer tail.
And, yes, I have noticed a difference in tail dock length over the years and not just in poodles. 
I like my vet's idea on docking - at least leave enough to grab for taking their temperature. lol


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It is typically puppies that come from backyard breeders and puppy mills/pet stores that have the little nubbin tail. It's because the "breeders" don't really know much about the breed and don't know the appropriate length to dock.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Tail Dock*

My dog's tail is pretty long and curls over her back. We let it grow and it looks like a feather duster..very cute in my opinion. Yes docking is getting longer and it's possible it might be eliminated one day, as it is in UK.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> Are tails getting longer?
> 
> Maybe it is just my perception, but it seems that my old mpoo's tail was shorter than my new puppy's tail. Both of them had their tails docked by the breeder/vet. Rosie's kind of curls over her back a little. It is really cute!
> 
> ...


I just measured Zoe's tail and it is 10".


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I liked Ruby's tail which seemed the perfect size. Not too short. BUT...I am really liking Rosie's longer docked tail. I just love the way it curls. Too cute! I am really liking this trend towards longer tails.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Poodles should have about 1/3 of the tail removed. Leave a little more or less depending on the puppy's neck length. The idea is to try for a balanced look. Its a major fault if the tail is carried over the back. Those tails should be taken off a bit more.


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

*Tail length*

My standard pup's tail is about 9 1/2 inches long. I didn't realize that it was long for a standard poodle until the vet and his assistant commented on it. It is one of the many things I love about her! It does have a slight curve to it. If I had had the opportunity, I would have asked that it not be docked, but am glad it was docked long.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

As others have said, the good breeders, ones who know the standard, leave the nice long tails. The idiots, and that includes many vets, practically take the whole thing off. Poodles and cocker spaniels are the worse. Cockers were my first breed and the pet ones I see in my shop have such short useless tails, and mine and other cockers bred by those who also showed, had such nice longer tails. 

All I can say, is don't trust your vet to know what to do!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My blues have nice long docks and nice tail carriage for their length. Sigh my brownie is a whole nother matter. He has a nice tail set but oh my that tail. It is not carried OVER his back it is carried ON his back... No it is not full length but it almost is. Angela agonized over the choice to dock or not to dock and finally just had the ends removed. She like many other non AKC breeders are leaning more and more towards natural tails. We NORMALLY show in UKC where natural tails are specifically allowed in all breeds.


phoenix 1-14-2014 2-14-09 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr

PS I often refer to this kid as my monkey doodle...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

(lol - Monkey Doodle) Love that. 

When I got Penny, my failed foster, and she blessed me with MuffinMan - I opted not to dock his tail or his dewclaws (front AND back). He holds his tail fairly straight and it does look a bit odd on him. I think mostly because 1) I am not used to long poodle tails (I do like them, though) and 2) Dog love him - his confirmation is a bit of a trainwreck. He's long in the body and a wee bit short of leg. There's something a bit odd about his face and his color OMG! what DO you call that color! lol He's my sugar sprinkled chocolate MuffinMan.

I adore the little goof ball, though. He's just freakin' CUTE in his own little odd way. 

I think I may be getting a bit soft (in the head maybe) in my old age......


----------

